
Strange Numbers Found in Particle Collisions - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20161115-strange-numbers-found-in-particle-collisions/
======
jxy
Both geometric motives and Feynman diagrams are difficult are graduate level
courses. There are very few people who understand both. Can anybody here at HN
give some advice as how one can pursuit the knowledge of both fields?

~~~
42getAMotive
pursue knowledge of both fields by reading books on both.

the resolution of the query within the article is the meson nonet, a structure
that underlies the physical reality in which we exist.

by comparing the "platonic" versions of the meson nonet with the larger,
subatomic (like neutrinos, quarks, bosons, etc), particles, one can build an
aggregate of the nonets crystalline structures into models that will give rise
to the sub-nanoscale structures we __observe __at that resolution.

Feynman's color theory goes to this, and some reading on the lagrangian
lattices of something I would call a four-sphere are the nonet's basis for
architecture in 3D and 4D matrices (like the space-time continuum, for
example).

my instincts tell me that this will read a little jumbled, but you asked a
pretty heady question with no real quantification as to how the data need be
learned or presented, so I gave you a summarized core dump ;)

but yeah, Feynman figured out the unified theory a long time ago and has yet
to get credit. He "only" had a 123 IQ btw....lol

